# Co-worker has sticky fingers, options?



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

If the employer is willing to put up with them, knowing that they're stealing as well as being unpleasant to be around, there's nothing you can do. I'd look for another job and get out of that snake pit.


----------



## TheNewOne (Oct 17, 2017)

If it wasn't paying as well as it is, I would be out of there, but is about 40% of my income at this point.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

As it seems the BO is accepting of this behavior then you do your job, avoid the thief and look for a different environment with the same or better pay and pray one comes along. You certainly don't try to convince the thief of anything using slick means that may get you fired. And if they know you are on to them and they still do it then you sure as heck don't involve yourself by using direct means. As Speed said "Get out of that snake pit."


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Agreed to keep yourself as far removed from the thief as possible and then look for another job. If the BO is aware, there is nothing else you can do that won't potentially cause YOU issues.


----------

